# TSG54: Watercooling with Earwax



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_We discuss overclocking and watercooling, Google Glasses and the parodies thereof, and Japenese ATMs using palm readers instead of ATM cards.
_

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the fifty forth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

Water Cooled System





Google Gets Transparent With Glass, Its Augmented Reality Project
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1047984-google-gets-transparent-glass-its.html





Japanese ATMs to use palm readers in place of cash cards
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1049049-japanese-atms-use-palm-readers.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## Iamthebest (Mar 12, 2012)

That windows part was funny.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I got a good laugh out of that as well.


----------

